# silver fawn



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I think this is the only variety other than merle (which we don't have)that I haven't seen in the flesh.So I've made some.Here is the first one to turn up with decent silvering.I'm assuming the colour will come through as it ages.At the moment only the ears,nose and belly are orange.The rest of the litter are fawn,no silvering thus far.Time will tell as I have zero experience to fall back on,I guess it could be a silvered argente.Either way I'm happy,it's a buck and will spread the silvering far and wide when he's old enough.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Will be intresting to see how it turns out, I do like Silver Fawn rats and it will look great on mice =D


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

soo is it a blue fawn? as silver is pinked eyed blue but fawns have pink eyes anyway.... :shock:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no it's a self fawn that is silvered.Each fawn hair is tipped with silver(hopefully)The same as a silver grey.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks.I assume that as there aren't any in existence in the UK that there must be a major drawback to the variety :? Still I wish to see with my own eyes the same as I did with the blue brindles which sound so much nicer than they actually are.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

ooo sounds interesting, normal silver isn't tickled though is it? (uk) what geneitcs is this tickled silver fawn


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

aww i like the silvers


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm afraid genetics aren't my thing.I'm sure one of our keen geneticists will provide the answer


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A silver self is either a pink eyed blue (aa dd pp) or a pale dove (aa pp). A silver grey/brown/fawn is a silvered mouse, a black, agouti or fawn/red with the silvering gene 'si'. Completely different


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats! Make sure to update us with pics as he grows up!

He looks kinda like some Umbrous Argente babies I got a while back. I fell totally in love with the color.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

although I don't think it's argente I won't be shocked if it turns out to be.The parents and siblings are fawn so hopefully this will be to.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait to see him grow!


----------

